# دراسة الاملاح الكيمياوية المستخدمه في انتاج النفط



## حمزة الشمري (19 سبتمبر 2008)

الاخوة المهندسين الكيمياويين ارجو مساعدتي في الحصول على دراسة لمشروع انتاج الاملاح الكيمياوية المستخدمة في انتاج النفط و استخراجه من الابار و التي يطلق عليها تسمية O7


----------



## mnci (19 سبتمبر 2008)

يرجى التكرم باحضار عنوان لمبحثكم باللغة الانجليزية


----------



## حمزة الشمري (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*صناعة الاملاح الكيمياوية المستخدمة في معالجة ابار النفط*

عزيزي لا اعرف الاسم الانكليزي لكن انا احاول جمع معلومات عن طريقة التصنيع لهذه المواد التي يستخدمونها في معالجة ابار النفط و هي مادة عموما تتكون من لمركبات الاتية co3 and mg and Hcl حامض الهيدروليك و كاربونات الاوكسجين و المغنيسيوم


----------



## eng85603 (24 سبتمبر 2008)

رجاءا ممكن اسماء هذة الاملاح ولكم منا الشكر الجزيل .هل تقصدون بها العوامل المساعدة ام ماذا


----------



## فلاد مير (25 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------

